# Fiskars old and new



## clutch25 (Oct 4, 2011)

Buddy of mine got the new Fiskar's X25 so I did a comparison to my SS. Pics for comparison.


----------



## trailmaker (Oct 4, 2011)

Did you have a chance to use the x25?  I have the old SS and the X27 and I prefer the old SS.


----------



## Flatbedford (Oct 4, 2011)

Which is which on the tailgate? Did you swing them both?


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Oct 4, 2011)

clutch25 said:
			
		

> Buddy of mine got the new Fiskar's X25 so I did a comparison to my SS. Pics for comparison.



Just a guess here, but, that X25 looks just like my "old" Pro-Splitter and is in no way an updated Super Splitter.


----------



## TreePointer (Oct 4, 2011)

Wphew!  Just got some pictures before sundown. 

The X25/X27 head does share the bit flare from heel to toe that the Pro Splitter has, but the Pro head is almost 2 lbs less.

If I recall correctly, the weights are as follows:  

Pro Splitting Axe = 2.25 lbs
Super Splitting Axe = 4.25 lbs
X25/X27 Splitting Axe =  4.09 lbs 





Fiskars Pro Splitting Axe, Super Splitting Axe, and X27 Splitting Axe





Fiskars Pro Splitting Axe, Super Splitting Axe, and X27 Splitting Axe





Fiskars Pro Splitting Axe, Super Splitting Axe, and X27 Splitting Axe


----------



## Thistle (Oct 4, 2011)

Bought my X25 in late May,use it a couple hours each week,mostly on dead Red/Black Oak.I  LOVE IT.Great tool,really enjoy using it.Only need the monster maul on a few gnarly/crooked or extra large ones now,plus most dead White Oak over 7"-8" since its kinda stringy.

I was a skeptic at first,but am definitely a convert.Thinking about getting the X27 sometime in the future.


----------



## Flatbedford (Oct 4, 2011)

The X27 does not look as aggressive as the older Super Splitting Axe. I take my Super with me when I am cutting to halve or quarter the bigger rounds so I can lift them onto the truck. I do most of my splitting with the 2.25 lb Pro, and only pull out the Super for hard stuff. I don't know it I would even be able to swing my Craftsman 6 lb maul anymore.


----------



## JeffRey30747 (Oct 10, 2011)

I see the "Sears" tape on the pro splitting axe in the picture. My Dad & both picked up a pro splitting axe at Sears last weekend. Even after their 5% off sale, it was $38. Not quite a bargain but with them no longer being made, I wanted to get one before they were all gone. I haven't done anything other than cut some stringy stuff from the hydraulic splitter so I can't really compare it's performance to the Super Splitter yet.


----------



## Flatbedford (Oct 10, 2011)

I like the Pro Splitting Axe. I am lucky to be splitting to be splitting either Black Locust or Red Oak lately, and if those species are even somewhat green, the little Pro Splitter is all I need for them. This is much easier on the not getting any younger body that I live in.


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Oct 11, 2011)

I like my good old SS compared to my brother's X27. I don't like the handle flare on the X27, and I don't like the new style head.

Why couldn't fiskars just listen to what we asked for and make a SS with a longer handle? Why all the changes? What they made up for with the longer handle they took away with the unnecessary changes that have diminished the usability IMHO.


----------



## EJL923 (Oct 11, 2011)

ok timeout, i need to get some terminology right, as ive been confused for some time.  Ive been looking to get a fiskars splitter, and everyone talks about the super splitter, but i dont see it online, has it been discontinued?  Is the X27 its successor?  Someone please help me out here!


----------



## TreePointer (Oct 11, 2011)

Original is Fiskars Super Splitting Axe.  4.25 lb. head, 28" handle.  

Original has been replaced by the Fiskars X25 Splitting Axe.  4.09 lb. *redesigned* head, 28" handle.  

Fiskars X27 Splitting Axe is the X25 head with a 36" handle.


----------



## trailmaker (Oct 11, 2011)

CountryBoy19 said:
			
		

> I like my good old SS compared to my brother's X27. I don't like the handle flare on the X27, and I don't like the new style head.
> 
> Why couldn't fiskars just listen to what we asked for and make a SS with a longer handle? Why all the changes? What they made up for with the longer handle they took away with the unnecessary changes that have diminished the usability IMHO.



  I also prefer the older style head of the "SSA" compared to the X series.  My X27 and X25 often get buried in the round without splitting it. The X series seems to work well for most people so it's probably got something to do with the wood I'm splitting ( coast live oak mostly).  The old SSA on a 36 inch handle really would be the dream splitter.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 17, 2012)

I saw someone mention in another thread that anyone over 6 foot tall should get the 36" handle. This makes me wonder if the shorter handle would be better for me at only 5'9" tall. I'm trying to decide if I should get the SSA, X25 or X27.  Any recommendations? Thanks.


----------



## clutch25 (Jan 17, 2012)

The Dude said:
			
		

> I saw someone mention in another thread that anyone over 6 foot tall should get the 36" handle. This makes me wonder if the shorter handle would be better for me at only 5'9" tall. I'm trying to decide if I should get the SSA, X25 or X27.  Any recommendations? Thanks.



Get one of each!


----------



## The Dude (Jan 17, 2012)

I wish.  Anyone else have a recommendation for one, regarding my question?


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 17, 2012)

I am 5'9" and have been happy with the shorter handled Super and Pro Splitting Axes. I split on a block at home and on the ground in the woods. I still have all my toes.  I think the X25 is the same length as my older ones.


----------



## sam_j (Jan 18, 2012)

I have the 36 inch one and like it; can't comment about the 28 inch one except to say if the ax is too long you can always choke up a bit but if it's too short you're out of luck.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 18, 2012)

Ahh, great point, Sam. I'll keep that in mind  Maybe I'll have to swing a couple in Sears.


----------

